# KFC robbery folied



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060818/NEWS01/60818008

Bravo for Mr Sherlock:smt071



> Police: Armed customer stops KFC robbery
> 
> By Vic Ryckaert
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Beat ya by several hours 

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=3352


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Beat ya by several hours
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=3352


Whoops ---- C'mon let me post goodies from my home state........:smt082 :smt082


----------

